# Season Pass says no upcoming programmes - but there are!



## Mizake (Dec 21, 2001)

Hello

I had a season pass for "Who Do You Think You Are?" which has been there since the first series. 

However it didn't pick up the new series which started this week. It said there were no upcoming programmes, despite it being on the same time, same channel and same day as the first series.

Does anyone know what went wrong? THe other season passes appear to be working okay.

Miz.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

This sounds like it could be an orphaned SP. Basically, instead of using the existing TMSID and thus an existing SP would work, they've given it a new one. 

You should report this to Tivo CS and in the Errors Thread.


----------

